# The Movie Seaview was completed



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Here's another one--my goal was to have bright bow window illumination...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157632793606130/


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice build, thanks for sharing and hope you enjoyed building it as much as I did mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice!! I love that sub, both window styles.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Congratulations! Amazing job! The picture with thw view through the 8 windows is great!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very sanitary build! Nice work on the weathering, looks the way it should!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

VERY nice! I have the movie kit right behind me right now, and I'm itching to build up both now.

Question: It looks like you have light below the top section diving fins on the deck.. is that light bleed, or are there some actual lights there?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's light bleed; I haven't glued down the sail yet and I have to fix that. I was going to light the rear sail light and in doing that noticed that light was reflecting right to the "deadlight" windows and I decided I liked the way that looked even though it's inaccurate.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing wrong with some creative lighting! I thought maybe I missed something though. I have a string of micro leds I'm going to try to adapt to both versions.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsupespite the several OOB inaccuracies of this kit, VERY nice, indeed! :wave:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I figure its the best we'll ever see for somethings that never really saw screen time.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

gareee said:


> I figure its the best we'll ever see for somethings that never really saw screen time.


 
In the feature film starring Walter Pidgeon, you are correct. But in viewing the 1st season of the show itself, you'll discover amazing shots that we really DO get to see, my friend! :wave:


----------



## Mr Morton (Feb 10, 2013)

Seaview said:


> ...in viewing the 1st season of the show itself, you'll discover amazing shots... QUOTE]
> 
> +1! Some great shots of Seaview on the surface in the first season.


----------



## Trublood (Aug 3, 2011)

*Movie Seaview*

Great job! I have mine sitting here and I've been putting off starting on it but seeing yours was the push I needed to get started. I love the lighting idea. 

Thanks! 

Alex


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Jbond, beautiful beautiful work! Fox


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice job and the weathering looks just right for the scale! Those Xmas tree lights are great aren't they? I've still got a few boxes of 40 or so LED strings sitting in my work bin for upcoming builds. Your album has some nice angles. Loved seeing the movie and TV versions side by side. You've even got The Ghost of Moby Dick there.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I swear by Xmas tree LEDs. I've lost count of the times lighting systems I've rigged up (and even plug and play systems I've bought) have failed. I recognize it's usually my fault--but I just find these battery-operated LED systems much more reliable. I wish I had gone that route with the TV Seaview, because the flat panel ceiling lighting on that is much too dim to my eyes. You can always cut LEDs off of the Christmas lights and the system will still work, and you can cut, splice in longer wires to extend lengths if necessary and just do a little bit of soldering--but ultimately you just know it's going to work. It's idiot proof, which is important to me.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I was lucky and snagged some led lightup ribbon a few years ago. They run off batteries or a power adapter, and they are micro leds, with 30 in a string.

They clearanced them at walmart after christmas, and I literally bought $70 worth of the damned things. I have gold, white, blue and red.

They just put some hopt glue at each end to hold them in,, you snip the hotglue out, and just pull the led wire out. Plus its that really thin wire as well, perfect for scale modelling.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yep, I have a set of those right here; I just ordered them off amazon.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I just hope they fit in the tail fins.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm not sure about using them for the fins--the wire is definitely thin enough, but the way the lights themselves are hot glued, I don't think you could bend the wire back to squeeze them into the fin holes without breaking a connection.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I started pooling at the parts the other day, but haven't looked at the fins yet with the lights in hand.

After a quick look, is the top deck/floor of the interior cast in clear for some reason?

(I might have been looking at a different part.. I was just doing some preplanning.)


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yes--I think Gary Kerr determined that the top deck was either a clear grating or lucite or something based on some shots, and that this would help facilitate lighting of the interior. That's why I concentrated all of the lights I used at the very top of the interior (and I added a piece of frosted clear plastic as a "ceiling" over the top deck), because the clear deck allows that light to filter down very well through both decks.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmm.. the best way to paint it then would probably be a darkish silver wash then.

Thanks for that. I was wondering where the idea for that came from.


----------

